# Moustache wax?



## blujeenz (6/3/16)

What do you big beaded/moustached lads use to keep food and drink from getting moustache flavoured.
I looked through the usual suspects at Canal Walk here in CPT, but other than 1 tub of BeardWorx(R150) at Edge for Men, nothing.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## wiesbang (6/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> What do you big beaded/moustached lads use to keep food and drink from getting moustache flavoured.
> I looked through the usual suspects at Canal Walk here in CPT, but other than 1 tub of BeardWorx(R150) at Edge for Men, nothing.


Google Buffelsfontein baard olie. Apparently its awesome and you will have a lekker lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/16)

Why would you want to keep food out your beard? Hahaha!


----------



## Cespian (7/3/16)

I use a bit of coconut oil - keeps my beard nice and moisturised and anything water based just rolls right off it haha. Nothing can stop the condiments though (especially mayo).



Practice safe eating - use condiments....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/16)

Cespian said:


> I use a bit of coconut oil - keeps my beard nice and moisturised and anything water based just rolls right off it haha. Nothing can stop the condiments though (especially mayo).
> 
> 
> 
> Practice safe eating - use condiments....


Tomato... The beard-owners worst nightmare! It's reached a stage where even my work collegues aren't grossed out anymore. I just get, "Matt, you must still be hungry because half your lunch is in your beard" and crap like that!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## skola (7/3/16)

https://www.bonafidebeards.com/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (7/3/16)

Thanks @skola ! BUt if I spent this much on my beard I would have no vape fund!


----------



## skola (7/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @skola ! BUt if I spent this much on my beard I would have no vape fund!


Haha.. I first bought the starter kit and it lasted me 2 months. I feel like its quite a good product. especially the beard soap and oil. Check out these guys as well http://www.thegentlemansbeard.club/.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (7/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Tomato... The beard-owners worst nightmare! It's reached a stage where even my work collegues aren't grossed out anymore. I just get, "Matt, you must still be hungry because half your lunch is in your beard" and crap like that!



Yolk of an egg my friend... that has turned out to be my beards worst enemy! I have since given up eating sunny side up eggs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (7/3/16)

dude, make your own - its all over youtube.
beeswax and some essential oils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

